

Moths That Drive Cars - codegeek
http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2013/05/08/182312510/moths-that-drive-cars-really

======
GigabyteCoin
Am I the only one not amazed by this?

Moths can walk. The scientist simply switched what the moth thought was ground
with a trackball.

The moth walked to the pheromone as it normally would have.

------
Zikes
> This is the first time I've heard of an insect running (or driving) a robot.

I could swear I saw a similar project once that used cockroaches.

Edit: Found it. <http://vimeo.com/m/2398096>

~~~
andrewmunsell
And the reverse-- remote controlled cockroaches :)

[http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57509894-1/eek-remote-
co...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57509894-1/eek-remote-controlled-
cyborg-cockroaches-are-real/)

------
mesozoic
This is fascinating. Perhaps better than engineering highly sensitive scent
sensor devices, breeding moths or other small animals and using their natural
abilities as a portion of a larger device could be more effective or
economical.

~~~
chrisfarms
Might have to replace your "sensors" a lot, since I'm pretty sure most moths
only live for a a fortnight or so.

~~~
kepano
That's longer than the batteries might last.

~~~
qbrass
Except you can't kill a battery with a can of Raid.

Maybe large insect repellant purchases will be enough to get a warrant.

------
FleursDuMal
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Pigeon>

